# Outdoor enclosure



## ThePHX (Apr 12, 2008)

last week me and my uncle built an outdoor enclosure. And i really didnt have in mind what i was gonna put in it, but i was thinkin would i be able to use it when i get my tegu?















i just put the plant in there today...its not permenant by any means


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 12, 2008)

If you lay it on its side it would workf or a baby tegu for about the first 9 months or so for an out door enclosure of course youll need substrate, hides, light etc


----------



## shiftylarry (Apr 12, 2008)

I would change the bottom so that the tegu is not just sitting on wire. I don't know what the temps are in TX, but make sure that your tegu can handle them before housing outside.


----------



## AB^ (Apr 12, 2008)

Yea, 

I would flip it on its side and replace the wire with wood for a more secure bottom that will hold substrate. I'd prob throw some catsers on it too.


----------



## ThePHX (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, i noticed that after i took the picture. Lol i would be a pretty bad reptile owner if i just left that wire as the substrate eh? I treat all my reptiles better than i treat myself  The humidity in houston is always rather on the higher side from 60%-100% expecially during the summer which iss may - october/sept


Month AvLow AvHigh AvPrecip Record Low Record High 
January 45Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 63Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 4.25 in 10Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1949) 85Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1972) 
February 48Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 67Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 3.01 in 14Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1951) 87Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1986) 
March 55Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 74Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 3.19 in 22Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1943) 96Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1946) 
April 61Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 79Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 3.46 in 22Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1995) 94Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1948) 
May 68Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 86Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 5.11 in 44Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1978) 100Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1998) 
June 74Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 91Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 6.84 in 56Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1984) 101Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1998) 
July 75Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 94Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 4.36 in 64Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1967) 104Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1954) 
August 75Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 93Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 4.54 in 64Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1967) 106Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1962) 
Sept 72Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 89Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 5.62 in 50Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1967) 108Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (2000) 
October 62Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 82Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 5.26 in 33Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1993) 96Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1962) 
Nov 53Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 72Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 4.54 in 25Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1976) 90Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1973) 
Dec 47Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 65Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° 3.78 in 9Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1989) 84Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° (1995

i do not think ive hit the space bar as many times i have right there trying to make the table look nice...


----------



## redtail2426 (Apr 12, 2008)

He might also get nose rub on the wire mesh on the sides. my tegu loves to rub and bump and push on his glass front doors and if they were wire he would definately have some nose rub.


----------



## ThePHX (Apr 12, 2008)

Hmm, cause my BDs have the same problem in glass, but in their mesh cage they just climb up the sides. That mesh cantttt feel good on the nose. What else could i use for a tegu outside besides wire?


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 13, 2008)

ThePHX said:


> Hmm, cause my BDs have the same problem in glass, but in their mesh cage they just climb up the sides. That mesh cantttt feel good on the nose. What else could i use for a tegu outside besides wire?



I use plywood, that way tegus won't rub noses and animals cannot see in as well. The bottom is fine, just make sure you have a deep substrate in there.


----------



## ThePHX (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks bobby


----------



## redtail2426 (Apr 13, 2008)

hey bobby what kind of wood are you using for those four corner posts it kind of looks like pressure treated.


----------



## ThePHX (Apr 13, 2008)

definately has the green, pressure treated hint to it.. Should i build my own burrows for the tegu with pvc pipes? Or let him make his own tunnels?


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 13, 2008)

ThePHX said:


> definately has the green, pressure treated hint to it.. Should i build my own burrows for the tegu with pvc pipes? Or let him make his own tunnels?



Yes it is, anything that goes underground need to be pressure treated.


----------



## ThePHX (Apr 13, 2008)

I got a question about your enclosure...is there substrate underneath the plywood?


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 14, 2008)

There is wire, then soil, then cypress mulch and on top is fine hay.


----------



## DZLife (Apr 14, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> There is wire, then soil, then cypress mulch and on top is fine hay.



I didn't realize that your enclosures had different levels of substrates...I always thought that they were just plain dirt with borders underground so they can't dig out....coolies!
I should know better than to think something like that XD


----------



## ThePHX (Apr 14, 2008)

lol, didnt think the tegus had a raised plywood floor  The only thing im wondering is if i flip the tank, would there be enough room to provide adequate substrate for tunneling and etc?


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 14, 2008)

ThePHX said:


> lol, didnt think the tegus had a raised plywood floor  The only thing im wondering is if i flip the tank, would there be enough room to provide adequate substrate for tunneling and etc?



You could cut out one side, add a box of plywood 2ft tall, and then re-attach the side/bottom. That was it would be on it's side and have plywood 2ft up, and then wire to the top, as well as a wire bottom.


----------



## DZLife (Apr 14, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> ThePHX said:
> 
> 
> > lol, didnt think the tegus had a raised plywood floor  The only thing im wondering is if i flip the tank, would there be enough room to provide adequate substrate for tunneling and etc?
> ...



Nice, man! That sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## ThePHX (Apr 18, 2008)

wish my uncle was still here....hed be able to help me do that in like one hour


----------

